# The "Super" Tonic Recipe?



## EphemeralStick (Oct 24, 2010)

So the other day whilst I was exploring an abandoned trimaran with Diagaro (see Modern Day Piracy crew poll...?) we came across a few recipes for herbal remedies. One of them was for heart attacks (which I will say now is complete garbage since the ingredients will sooner burn a hole in your gut before they save you from a heart attack.) and another one that may have SLIGHT potential. The writer was clearly a new to herbalism and was TERRIBLE at judging measurements. The original recipe is

"1 cup cayenne pepper
1 cup ginger
1 cup garlic
1 cup onion
1 cup horseradish root
2/3 of a blender full of apple cider vinegar. 

Blend all ingredients and drink 10-15 spoonfuls a day."

Now I'm not an expert herbalist but I do know my basic shit. For one the recipe will make WAY more than necessary and doesn't have a valid way of preserving it for storage. Not only that but like i said the measurements are completely wacky. According to side notes this concoction was supposed to "kill all germs". I can understand how this was possible but with the high acidity of this 10-15 spoons a day will probably start doing some serious damage within a few days. 

ANYWAYS what I'm trying to get at is do any of you have an idea how i could tweak this recipe to be actually useful? or is it just garbage like the other one?


----------



## stellaxtara (Nov 29, 2010)

10-15 spoonfulls? what the fuck no way. If you take maybe a spoonful or two. deff change the measurments. 2 pinches cayenne 1 pinch of garlic powder 2 pinches of onion powder 1/3 teaspoon of ground horseradish root 1.5 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar for one daily dose would be helpful... everything in has excellent purification/cleansing... just good health shit in general. Herbal remedies are often based on units. You can probably find all of these ingredients, minus the vinegar at a holistic health center. Get it based off units ask them what they recommend... based on units. There is a converter for units to american measurements somewhere on google I am sure.


----------



## AshMash (Nov 29, 2010)

Shit yeah! The recipe you found is for Fire Cider. 
It isn't bullshit and actually can help with health in general, like stellaxtara said. I would only take a couple of spoonfuls a day. It basically helps to boost circulation, metabolism, immune system...everything. Makes you feel awesome as well =]


----------



## stellaxtara (Nov 30, 2010)

AshMash said:


> Shit yeah! The recipe you found is for Fire Cider.
> It isn't bullshit and actually can help with health in general, like stellaxtara said. I would only take a couple of spoonfuls a day. It basically helps to boost circulation, metabolism, immune system...everything. Makes you feel awesome as well =]


 
Fire cider! I like that name. I wish I could carry some shit like that on the road with me!!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 7, 2010)

Fire Cider eh? well now that im housed up in TX ill try experimenting with different measurements. im thinking of switching out the use of the blender and just infusing the herbs into the vinegar. maybe in a way similar to making tinctures? thanks for the input peeps!


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 18, 2018)

*Certainly a interesting choice of ingredients.....*


----------

